# Shadow and Sniffy



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

My spoilt girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw

and welcome


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Very cute ratties! Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

They are simply adorable. 

Those tails would drive me crazy though.. Lol

I ALWAYS have to wipe my boys tails down at least once a week, because dirty tails drive me crazy. Haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

I will have to try that, although sniffy only has half her tail after a unknown accident bless her! 
They have a bowl that the paddle in.
What do you wipe their tails with?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

loomie79 said:


> I will have to try that, although sniffy only has half her tail after a unknown accident bless her!
> They have a bowl that the paddle in.
> What do you wipe their tails with?
> 
> ...


I usually either use a wet washcloth or my sons unscented baby wipes.

ALWAYS make sure to rub WITH the hair (meaning towards the tail tip).

But those girls seem to have it caked on pretty thick, if a gentle rub down doesn't do the trick, I would give them a bath.

I mean, you don't HAVE to, but, I would. That's just my odd obsession with clean rattie tails, lol.

My boys HATE baths!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

I can give shadow a bath but sniffy is quite old and fragile now so wouldn't want to put her through that! I will give it a try with shadow though. She seems to out up with anything lol
Thanks for the advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Ruka. That wasn't too bad at all, gave the tail a quick wash in the sink & got some of the dirt off. Will give it another go tomorrow as don't want to stress her out too much. She seems happy with her choc drops as a reward though! /)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Shadow having a wash to get the rest of the water off of her 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Small improvement 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, that is an improvement, lol.

It may take a while though, that seems like a lot of dirt. =P


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's not as bad as it looks in that photo! Lol! My ex told me it was just old age as none of my other rats ever had it! That is why he is my ex!! 
She has ignored me since her wash, but her sister is asleep in my lap lol! 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have no heating or hot water in my bathroom so didn't want her getting too cold! I think a couple more times & she will look perfect  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I AM THE SAME WAY !!! I use baby wipies on mine and every other day I wipe those tails down LoL !!

AND those are some beautifully colored girls!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Possum Rat said:


> I AM THE SAME WAY !!! I use baby wipies on mine and every other day I wipe those tails down LoL !!
> 
> AND those are some beautifully colored girls!


Glad I'm not alone!!

Yes, I agree, keep it up, and that tail should be clean in no time!!




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Cute babies.


----------

